# R5 servo / point autofocus help (coming from 5d 4)



## klickflip (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi, wonder if anyone can help .

the servo tracking isn’t as direct / quick as I am used to working on 5d 4 . 
basically I am used to working in single shot small point mode , then press a programmed button to engage servo tracking on that point. 
then I recompose or pan the moving subject/ person for the desired shot/ framing .

what I find in the R5 is single point with servo does not track on the frame. Just the distance on that point .
and in servo tracking (face detection) case 1 , it can be a bit jumpy and take few seconds to lock on , if model is not fully front face on .
which is often the case.
I’m a professional lifestyle. Fashion and portrait photographer , so I need to be seamless between single shot and a cf button to engage servo.

ive set up AF-on button to switch between single shot and servo. That works well .
And m-Fn to switch face tracking on off. 
and focus point select button with top dial to switch between focus point area mode and tracking mode.

why can’t I just engage servo on single point mode and that point will track ? 
that would be the simplest , as I used my 5d 4 .

the face tracking is good , but not as good as the reviews are saying/ showing . Of eyes are not looking to camera , a lot of the time I don’t have models actually looking to camera.
I’ve often got to wave camera around till it gets a basic area to track , then it will refine itself and find and eye .
and if there are 3 or 4 people in the shot -it will lock to the most front facing face , which isn’t always what I need. 
as I said I shoot a lot of natural lifestyle and fashion , and Models are often looking of to the distance or at each other .. not the camera.

often I have to jump between same shot but switch focus to product in their hand , then back to face really quickly to get 2 options of the same pose. 

but for more static portraits the eye detect works fairly well .

it seems over complicated to me .

I think it should just have , single point , that can be superseded by servo tracking on that point. (By custom button)
And that can then be switched to eye detect at any time . With custom button.
- but single point won’t override to eye detect with my custom button .

any ideas folks?


----------



## SumanV (Apr 16, 2021)

klickflip said:


> Hi, wonder if anyone can help .
> 
> the servo tracking isn’t as direct / quick as I am used to working on 5d 4 .
> basically I am used to working in single shot small point mode , then press a programmed button to engage servo tracking on that point.
> ...


@klickflip I have the same experience too albeit with EOS RP. I have asked this question to a technical person at a Canon service center and he says that servo tracking only works with Facedetect option selected. It seems that for (all?) Canon mirrorless models, servo tracking only works with Face detect mode. I too am interested to hear what other experienced members have to say about this.

Regards
Suman


----------

